# Google Music Beta Local Files



## cutoonie (Oct 17, 2011)

Every time I format /system or /data (not sure which one) I loose all my music that was "available off line".

Any body know where google music beta is storing it's local files? Can you change that storage location?

I haven't been able to find an option in the app.. And I don't like using tibu.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

sdcard/Android/data/com.google.android.music/cache/music/

Internal sdcard....not sdcard-ext


----------



## cutoonie (Oct 17, 2011)

So why then, when I wipe everything in order to flash a new ROM, does google music beta loose all it's downloaded music?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

cutoonie said:


> So why then, when I wipe everything in order to flash a new ROM, does google music beta loose all it's downloaded music?


I'm guessing it's losing it's data not the music itself. Do it doesn't know what it had downloaded so it does it again.


----------

